# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İlhanlılar (1256-1336)

## veli

Toluy'un oğlu Hülagü kardeşi Toluy'un oğlu Mengü "büyük kağan" sıfatıyla, kardeşi Hülagü'yü batıda yeni fethedilecek bölgelerin, Kösedağ savaşıyla tâbi durumuna düşmüş Anadolu'nun ve İran'ın idaresiyle görevlendirmişti(1253). Böylece İlhanlı Devleti'nin temeli atılmış oluyordu. 1256'da Amu Derya'yı geçerek İran'a giren Hülagü, hiç bir direnişle karşılaşmamış sadece kendisine karşı koyan İsmailî (Batınî) lideri Rükneddin'i ünlü Alamut kalesinde ele geçirerek bütün taraftarlarını ortadan kaldırıp, İran'ın zaptını tamamlamıştır. Sonra, Bağdat'ı ele geçiren Hülagu, Halife Müstasım ve aile fertlerini öldürmüş (1258). Halife ailesinden kaçabilenlere sahip çıkan Memlûk Sultanı Baybars bunlardan birini halife ilân ederek halifeliği Mısır'a taşımıştır. İlhanlılar'a karşı Memlûk, Altınordu ve Anadolu Selçukluları arasında bir ittifak oluşturulmaya çalışılmışsa da İlhanlıların Suriye, İran ve Anadolu'ya hâkimiyeti önlenememiştir. İlhanlı hükümdarı Ahmet Teküdar (1282-1284), İslâmîyet'i kabul etmiş, Gazan Han zamanında (1295-1304) ise İlhanlıların tamamı artık Müslüman olmuştur. Gazan Han ile birlikte Türk ve İslâm karakteri İlhanlılarda bariz bir hâle gelmiştir. Ancak Ebu Said Bahadır Han (1316-1335) dönemindeki iç çekişmeler devleti yıpratmış ve ülkenin idaresi zamanla Azerbaycan'da Emir Çoban Oğulları ve Bağdat'ta Şeyh Hasan olmak üzere başlıca iki ailenin eline geçmiştir. Bu arada bir Uygur Türk'ü olan Eretna Bey Doğu Anadolu'da hâkimiyeti ele geçirerek, hükümdarlığını ilân etmiştir (1343).

----------

